
Speaker Break In: Fact or Fiction? (2005) - pmoriarty
http://www.audioholics.com/education/loudspeaker-basics/speaker-break-in-fact-or-fiction
======
tacos
There's an entire sub-industry devoted to this sort of nonsense. Besides,
everyone knows you have to break in your cables, too (sigh). I present the
Cable Cooker:

[http://www.positive-
feedback.com/Issue47/cablecooker.htm](http://www.positive-
feedback.com/Issue47/cablecooker.htm)

Which begs the question: is there a break-in process for the Cable Cooker
itself? Is there a _Cable Cooker cooker_?

[https://forum.audiogon.com/discussions/anyone-own-an-
audiodh...](https://forum.audiogon.com/discussions/anyone-own-an-audiodharma-
cable-cooker)

 _How long do you leave cables on the cable cooker? Are there significant time
differences for PCs, SCs, ICs, silver, copper, etc.? Does the unit come with
detailed instructions and guidelines?_

\- _Takes the guessing out of "is this cable burned in yet?" I would describe
the effect as perhaps taking the rough edge off of new cables and bringing a
little life back into old cables that have been unused for awhile._

\- _What they said, read the web site and experiment. Benefits are lower noise
floor and u can hear more deeply into the sound stage. May be worth repeating
every 6 months for 4-6 hours_

~~~
jzwinck
Don't worry. You do not need a cable cooker cooker, because every cooker (in
the latest generations, natch) is cryogenically treated before ever leaving
the manufacturer. If you have an old cable cooker you may want to bury it deep
underground in the Saskatchewan for two consecutive winters. Repeat this as
often as necessary.

~~~
EvanPlaice
Bummer, I was hoping to get an early jump on the cable cooker cooker cooker
market. /s

On a more serious note, I wonder if this product was inspired by profit
potential or a high degree of stupidity. I could imagine a conversation
between 'car guys' going something like, "fast cars need to be warmed up, so
the same should apply to our sweet sound system, right?"

The reality is, if you 'cook a cable' all it's going to do is increase the
internal resistance. Requiring more current to produce the same sound output.
Which requires more amplification at the source. Which increases the line
noise overall.

The, "lower noise floor and u can hear more deeply into the sound stage" was
probably due to a combination of increased amplification and dampening of the
mid-to-high frequency range.

~~~
tacos
People in digital audio forums debate what's a better sounding backup medium:
CD-R or hard drive or Dropbox. They swear they can hear a difference. Yet the
sha-1 hashes match.

And these are not dumb people; it just shows you what happens when you get a
bunch of enthusiasts in a forum. By the time somebody steps in to say "huh?!"
it's unstoppable.

~~~
EvanPlaice
I genuinely lol'd at your comment. That's amazing and slightly horrifying at
the same time.

I wonder how many audio enthusiasts have actually had the privilege to hear
music being made in a studio on proper studio monitors.

It kind of amazes me that, in the digital music age, the best quality
streaming services have to offer is 320KBPS lossy compressed copies of CD
quality audio.

------
weld
Then there are people who think it takes so long for their DAC to reach the
sweet spot after being powered on that they transport it to shootout on UPS so
the unit only needs an hour to acclimate to its new environment.
[http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f6-dac-digital-analog-
conv...](http://www.computeraudiophile.com/f6-dac-digital-analog-
conversion/schiit-yggdrasil-best-digital-analogue-converter-
available-24351/index12.html#post489748)

------
MrBuddyCasino
very convoluted writing, but I think the tl;dr is: initial burn-in is real,
subsequent runs have no lasting effect

~~~
tacos
The article states "the enclosure has the dominant influence" and it's far
greater than any measurable impact of the speakers. The worst-case change is
an inaudible .09 dB difference.

